# Strava e-bike calories (nonsense?)



## G3CWI (17 Sep 2019)

Just did an experiment and Strava stated the same number of calories for a "Ride" or an "e-bike ride". Obviously both will be wrong to some extent but one must be more wrong than the other! I cant see how it can ever calculate the calories for an e-bike ride without having a lot more data.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Sep 2019)

The ebike option is apparently only to stop you inadvertently* cheating on segment leader boards - you don't appear with normal bikes. Nowt to do with the calorie function.

*of course you can deliberately cheat by not designating it as ebike if you want.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Sep 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> *of course you can deliberately cheat by not designating it as ebike if you want.



I'm faster (well I WAS faster) on my normal road bike actually.


----------



## spiderman2 (17 Sep 2019)

*Strava e-bike calories (nonsense?)*

*Take them with a pinch of salt!*


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Sep 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The ebike option is apparently only to stop you inadvertently* cheating on segment leader boards - you don't appear with normal bikes. Nowt to do with the calorie function.
> 
> *of course you can deliberately cheat by not designating it as ebike if you want.



That would make sense - I would feel bad if I appeared above people on normal bikes when I was on an ebike - so it is good to have an option to separate the 2 types of bike - for the honest people anyway - dishonest people could cheat in other ways anyway


----------

